# 3.0 Ethernet HowTos



## zaknafein

The following are various HOWTOs for those of you using Ethernet with version 3.0 of the TiVo software.

Using the 3.0 (Un)support for broadband

Telnet on 3.0 for the first time

Telnet on 3.0 without re- opening the TiVo (dead link)

TivoWeb on 3.0 (for Dummies)

Set your PATH to include your Hack Binaries

Automate Read/Write and Read/ Only Mounting and Unmounting

Complete Newbie TiVo Hacker How-To


----------



## Sparkyjoe

I am kind of new to Tivo but am experienced with PC's/networks. I have the new Tivo series II with USB ports. From what I've been reading, it seems that the 3Com USB nic is one of the best ways to go for the Tivo series II. At home I have a network setup with a Windows 2000 Advanced Server domain. Once I have the NIC up and running in the Tivo, is there any way that I can do a full back up of the Tivo to my server on my network? I want to backup my Tivo, but since it is brand new, I dont want to crack open the case and void the warranty. I figure there must be a way of getting it on the network, and then just copying the contents of the drive up onto my server. Maybe I'm crazy, but it would great if someone knows how to do this. Any other help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

-Joe


----------



## Rooth

I have a TiVo Series 1 unit (no USB) running 3.0.something of the TiVo software. I have a second hard drive in it (post-consumer hack).

I purchased and installed the TurboNet network card for my TiVo, and I now have a link-light on the card and on my 100baseT switch. I have a verified functional FreeBSD 4.6.2 DHCP server running on my private internal network (it also happens to be my NAT and firewall machine - my two Windows boxen and one Mac all use it for DHCP quite happily). I've entered the ",#401" prefix into my TiVo's call prefix entry, and made test calls. All test calls succeed unless I unplug the phone line (which tells me it's really not doing anything with the magical call prefix string). I've forced an update of the schedule, and it works just fine -- over the phone. If I unplug the phone line, the call fails.

I've tried power-cycling the TiVo (also tried the magical backdoor code for rebooting the TiVo, just for kicks . I've snooped the network while the TiVo was rebooting, and while it was calling, and basically for hours on end, and the only traffic I see on my internal network is from my 2 other PCs (I borrow one of the 3 network lines for the TiVo). I have not seen the TiVo's DHCP broadcast requests come across the line, so I think the TiVo is just not doing anything with the TurboNet card. I have not yet tried reseating the card (dismantling the TiVo from the A/V rack is a pain), but it _is_ getting power (per the link-lights).

Any ideas? I've not done any other hacks to the system (yet), but I may go the BASH route next, and try to get a sneak at the log files. I ultimately want to get telnet/ftp working to the box, so I can snag those .m2* files for video fun, so maybe I'll do the nic_install step next, but it's useless without DHCP working.

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## readhead

Hi I'm a new owner of Tivo series 2. I hooked it up to the net via my linksys dongle and linksys router. It prepares and dials very fast. but then,
I'm getting a service unavailable message when it tries to connect over the net

Any ideas?


----------



## rebthor

I have a TiVoNet card installed in my TiVo which was working fine. I went on vacation and when I came back, I found TiVo had crashed and now my TiVonet card no longer works. I removed the ethernet card and checked it in another machine - it appears to be working just fine; set to IRQ 5, Base 0x300, but when I place it back into TiVo I get nothing.

The bigger problem is that my modem, which was previously broken, is now more broken. It used to be that if I plugged in the phone line right as TiVo started to dial, I could connect, update, etc. Now, after about 15 minutes of connect time, I get a "Call Interupted" message.

Any ideas on how to fix either of these problems. I would prefer to get TiVonet back up and running, but barring that, I just want to update my machine and get me some guide data!

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## cepler

I tried to modify my rc.sysinit and it seems to revert back to another unedited state after I install the drive in my TiVo and boot it up. Whats up here? Did they add some sort of checking routine? I can't seem to get telnet enabled... 

I did edit rc.sysinit on both 4 and 7 partitions. 7 is 2.0.x, 4 is 3.0.x...


----------



## rinvelt

I've got the same issue as cepler above. Make changes, boot on tivo, no telnet reload on PC partition 4 is back to the old rc.sysinit. Partition 7 is fine. Anyone have an idea of what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## cepler

You need to download the nic_install ISO and boot from that, then run /nic_install/nic_install

This will run a program which will automate the driver setup and rc.sysinit modifications. Makes it VERY easy since it will also be able to read a locked drive as well, so no need to qunlock the drive 

Go to this URL:

http://www.silicondust.com/turbonet/turbonet.html


----------



## rinvelt

Thanks for the link, will try it tomorrow. The hacker in me has to ask, what does the script do that I was not?

I've looked at this script:
http://www.jsprod.net/tivo30script.htm

and it looks like it is doing the same thing I was doing by hand. Looking forward to seeing what the CD does..


----------



## cepler

Evidently in later 3.0 releases they are using a ramdisk with data on it to check at bootup that your files have not changed. (I am just speaking from my guess, this isn't confirmed, but is what I believe to be the case) They mount a ramdisk image, compare whats in there to what is on the drive, if it differs (md5sum?) they copy over the original file overwriting your changes and then restart the system.

What this CD does, in nic_install, besides install the driver modules needed and configure the network card etc is that it disables the initrd image so that this checking does not take place, allowing you to modify files to your hearts content.

nic_install will ask you if you want to disable the initrd image. It's not a script but a compiled binary I believe. It also lets you define your network connection as either DHCP or static and set a few other things. All-in-all, a handy utility.


----------



## porkface

UPDATE:

nic_install fixed my setup, so now I'm left to wonder what it did that I couldn't do myself. Thank you for writing nic_install. But I'm still left unsatisfied that I have no idea what was done. I don't want other people hacking my TiVo, especially for simple things like this.

---------------
ORIGINAL:
Will this nic_install script do anything that I didn't do by entering the ",#401" code (no quotes)?

I have a Phillips series 1 Tivo (software 3.0-01-1-000) with the old TiVoNET card and am trying to get a DHCP lease from my FreeBSD router. I can get leases fine on my MacOS 9 and Window 2000 clients on the network, but the TiVo won't connect. I only have a single IP (192.168.20.53) available via the DHCP server (but it's not in use by any of the other clients currently). Could that be a problem?

PS: to the author of nic_install, thank you for your contribution. But I must say that expecting us to run binaries without having source code available is weak.


----------



## cepler

> PS: to the author of nic_install, thank you for your contribution. But I must say that expecting us to run binaries without having source code available is weak.


Yet you run Win2k and MacOS9? Why all the paranoia?


----------



## porkface

They're secured behind my FreeBSD firewall. I use each system for the things it's best at. A little paranoia is healthy.


----------



## jarndt

I running a SAT-60 with 3.1. When I went to the "joe ...." line the editor opened up with one line of text "New File".

The direction stated 3.0 version. Could this be the problem?

Any help would be appreciated.

J


----------



## ClearToLand

> _Originally posted by jarndt _
> *...When I went to the "joe ...." line the editor opened up with one line of text "New File"...*


Maybe you should have typed "joe filename" or, if you did, old joe didn't find it, thus he thought you wanted to start a "New File".


----------



## louiewu

I have aversion i Philips TIVO with the turbonet adapter installed in it. The adapter is getting an IP address from my linksys router but is unable to complete the test call (failed)

I have put the ,#401 in the dialing prefix several times trying to get it to work. I have version 3.001-1-000 of the software. This network adapter has not worked since I got it and I have tried several times to get it working.

I am on a broadband connection (cable-modem) and there are three other computers working just fine on it right now.

I only want to do the updates via the web, I don't want or need the ftp or telenet stuff...

HELP PLEASE !!!


----------



## porkface

have you run the nic_install script from the CD?


----------



## louiewu

> _Originally posted by porkface _
> *have you run the nic_install script from the CD? *


From everything I have read here, as long as I do not want the ftp or telenet I do not need the nic install since version 3 of the tivo software hase the network drivers in it....is this not correct?


----------



## porkface

I wasn't able to get updates to work in 3.0 until I ran nic_install. I had the same symptoms as you, except I wasn't able to get a DHCP lease from my FreeBSD router. nic_install fixed that and I get my updates fine now.


----------



## louiewu

> _Originally posted by porkface _
> *I wasn't able to get updates to work in 3.0 until I ran nic_install. I had the same symptoms as you, except I wasn't able to get a DHCP lease from my FreeBSD router. nic_install fixed that and I get my updates fine now. *


Good. Now all I gott do is get the nic install stuff....the url shown in a message above doesn't work...do you have a current url

again thx


----------



## petegmi

[added comment]
This does not sem to be covered in the FAQ, which is why I ask it here and why I expect that the answer will be, "Yes, it really is that easy."
[end comment]

I'm torturing myself by reading about all the wonderful things I'm going to do with my Series2 SA once I get one (soon, REALLY soon), and after deciding exactly what hard drive I'm going to add and which ethernet solution I'm going to use, I read about using a USB-ethernet adapter plugged into the USB port. I'm asking myself, is it really that easy or am I missing something?

From what I understand, all I'll have to do is buy a $5 dongle, plug it in to the Tivo and my router, and change the dialing prefix?!?!?! Is that it?

-Pete

P.S. Also, does anyone have firm information on which series2 models have a bracket already in place for a second drive and which don't? I'm looking at the 60-hr Tivo, the 80-hr Sony and the 40-hr Tivo machines. I'd like to go with the cheapest (40-hr from tivo.com only, for $199) and upgrade it, but I'm not crazy about the aftermarket HD bracket kits. How does one tell?


----------



## GaScott

> _Originally posted by petegmi _
> [BFrom what I understand, all I'll have to do is buy a $5 dongle, plug it in to the Tivo and my router, and change the dialing prefix?!?!?! Is that it?
> [/B]


Pretty much. However, one thing to remember. plug in the USB dongle and boot up the Tivo. Then, reboot it. I chased my tail about 30 minutes getting it to make the initial call which it kept refusing to. I thought to reboot it, so I pulled the plug. However, this was unfortunatly after I had torn my network apart to make sure there was no problem there. Anway, after rebooting, I started back through the setup. This time the call went through and downloaded the data in about 20 minutes. It's worked flawlessly since then. About once a week, I make a test call where I can watch my router to make sure it's still talking on the network.

Scott


----------



## ashu

> _Originally posted by GaScott _
> *Pretty much. However, one thing to remember. plug in the USB dongle and boot up the Tivo. Then, reboot it. I chased my tail about 30 minutes getting it to make the initial call which it kept refusing to. I thought to reboot it, so I pulled the plug. However, this was unfortunatly after I had torn my network apart to make sure there was no problem there. Anway, after rebooting, I started back through the setup. This time the call went through ...
> 
> Scott *


Ahh - could this be precisely what I've missed?

Reference my older post :

I still can't get my USB dongle to work. I have tested EVERYTHING else - my network is fine, the sharing server PC with the dialup modem is great, the connection is shared with other PCs on ethernet, wireless as well as using the same USB-ethernet dongle I use with the TiVo. But I have never been able to get it working after I once tore everything apart to rewire the home theater.

I'll try the double reboot thing tonight. Anything else - like leave phone lin disconnected, don't change settings in phone settings, etc? When exactly should I insert the ,#401 prefix? Once I do it I am forced to make a test call - which always fails (since the rewire - worked flawlessly for weeks before!) Whats' the optimal order for me to connect stuff, reboot and change settings etc?

Last possibility - dead USB port on TiVo? Doubtful as well - it initializes, requests and gets an IP by DHCP from my router! Or will a powered USB dongle do that independently?

Ugh - hoping to not have to connect my phone line every few days (I like having maximum program guide info available!)

Anyway - if the double reboot works - May a thousand blessings be showered upon you and your progeny ...


----------



## rockstar

so now back to square .5

i think i follow how to get telnet back on, but no one has mentioned getting ftp back on... am i missing something? I tried a search with ftp and 3.0 but didn't see it.

Also, i notice that some of the above people ran teh nic install, but the 9thtee link says not to if you have version 3+ of the software... so i am hesitant thinking it may f up my image... is it ok to run the install with 3.0 upgraded?


Thanks for helping a newb out
-rs

-nm i got it, it WAS ok to rerun teh setup disc and that fixed it all, now i can finally start trying to extract... ehheheehheehehe


----------



## antalo

What is a "dongle " ?  
I got a series 2 80 hr TIVO.


SURPRISE ! ! ! ! ! !  

You CAN NOT record without subsription !!! It is a stand alone !!
I have 3 series 1, and you can use manual recording. I have a BUD and TIVO does not support it, so why pay for programming ? 

I have Linksys wireless set up for my PCs and TIVOs. This one since it has USB, I got the Linksys WUSB11 wireless USB adapter. I upgrade it with a 160 and 200 Gig drives. Got 314 hrs. Have problems with bracket for second drive. Series 2s don't come with space for 2 drives. You have to either buy one or make one. 9th Tee has good pictures. 
My test call failed.

I can not install the drivers into my PC. The CD wont work and I can't download them from Linksys website. I aded in the prefix ",#401" and made test call. nada.
Unplugged, plugged in, test, NADA.

Here is the poop about the bracket. The have a new flat bracket which should work OK. I got the so called "S1" bracket. The only way the drive can be installed is for the connector end facing the rear of the TIVO. In this position the ribbon cable wont reach. The distance between the black and gray connector is to short to reach fron one drive to the other. On the picture 9th Tee shows the blue connector is plugged into the second drive and the other s into the disk drives. This way the cable reaches, but it wont boot up. I trired devery which way. It does not matter if you swap the black and gray connectors, since you select the drives by the master/slave settings. The only thind hat has to be is the blue connector goes to the board. You have to get a ribbon cable also. the one that comes with the TIVO is about 5 inches long and single. Oh one other thing. My drive had the cable select selection. If yiou use this when 2 drives are, than it is important to have the master on the black and the slave on the gray connectors.
Now, what do I need to do to get this sucker to use the USB port and my $50 USB wireless adapter.???
All my other wireless connections work fine.

One more Thing . I was at Best Buy today and they got the Linksys Wireless gateway/router WEF11S4 was for $76.- or so. I couln't believe it. I guess the reason is that Linksys came out with a new line , 54Mbts .
The 11 Mbts line got cheap.

Please somebody tell me what I need to do here. I rebooted 3 X and the Dialing failed. Couldn't connect, it says.
Antalo


----------



## Sam De Man

I installed the turbo net card. I was able to ping it from another computer. The test call worked, but the actual call always fails on getting account status.
I tried running nic_install to no avail. I am able to telnet and ftp to it now, but still fails to get account status. 
I have a lifetime subscription.
What can I do now?


----------



## arostad

Is there any way I can set my turbonet card to have a static ip. I have a linksys firewall protecting my network and I don't want the DHCP server on because I'm not real worried about the security of DHCP. Please Help


----------



## vonburkleo

I have been trying to get Telnet running over Ethernet on a never before hacked DTivo series 1 (a Sony SAT 60) that is running v3 software. The unit is getting a dynamic IP assigned just fine and I can use Ethernet to get tv listingsnow I want Telnet.

I adding the tnlited 23 /bin/bash login & with the joe editor and saved it to both hdc4 and hdc7. On tivo boot it doesnt work. When I pull the drive and boot it in linux to check (using Dylans boot disk), the tnlited line I added is always missing in HDC4, but is still there in HDC7. Ive done this now a dozen times and the same result.

Somehow on Tivo start up, something is erasing the tnlited 23 /bin/bash login & from HDC4.

Any ideas?
Im going nuts!


----------



## ChamoDog

Hi,
I am having trouble getting my turbonet for my Tivo Series 1 by Phillips up and running. Software is version 3.
I have looked through all the postings and followed everyone's instructions, (Steve Jenkins, Silicondust. . ) and I still cannot ping or Telnet to my Tivo.. (I even ran the Silicondust boot disk CD rom, and ran NicInstall for TurboNet)
My DHCP server is assigning an IP address to the Tivo, the green light on the NIC is on and flashes on occasion..
The ,#401 fails every time..
I have replaced the Cat-5 cable.. I have looked into the rc.sysinit file in both the /mnt7 and /mnt4 locations being sure that the tnlited 23 command is still there, it is...
Wow, I am stumped.. 

*Update* I kept on running the SiliconDust boot CD Nic_Install for Turbonet, and I finally got to talk to the Tivo.. Everything seemed to be working just fine until I unplugged the unit to put everything back together. As soon as I plugeed the Tivo back in, I am back to the DHCP server assigning an IP, but the Tivo not responding on a ping test.



Anyone have any troubleshooting advice ?

Thank you.. 

Colin..


----------



## snowdog

I am also having trouble with the Ethernet card. I have a supported usb adapter but made the mistake of using an unsupported adapter on my first attempt.

TiVo will not recognize my new adapter. How do I get it to see I have a new USB adapter?


----------



## gmdebruyn

if i have a tivo series 1 and i add the network card, can i use the new feature tivo is offering? the tivo home media option? does anyone know if the only requirement is that the tivo unit needs network access?

thanks,
Gareth


----------



## TiVo-rific

Wow, thats odd.

I received my turbonet card this weekend.
Installed the card in my Sony Series 1. Ran the Ethernet to my linksys router.
Plug in the Tivo. Add the prefix entry and presto! It worked fine first try.
I didnt hack/add any software at all.


----------



## mhammond1

I have the AT&T Series 2 Tivo, Version 3+ of the software, and purchased the Linksys Wireless USB, version 2.6, as recommended by the website. The link light on the USB is on, but I am not seeing an IP Address in the DHCP clients table on the Linksys wireless router. Does the SSID need to be something so the Tivo can find it? I saw someone say something about the top or bottom USB slot (don't know why that would make a diff). I've rebooted the Tivo many times. I've powered it off. I even had the power company come out and verify the 110 line powering the Tivo was still at 60hz. Ok, that last one is a lie. 

Any legitimate help would be appreciated.


----------



## AZJimbo

Everyone keeps emphasizing that wireless is not supported until 4.0.

I bought the same unit from TiVo and it does not work as of yet.


----------



## mhammond1

Weird. The title of this thread is '3.0 Ethernet HowTos'. So, I'm confused. Is 4.0 rolling out now?

-Michael


----------



## AZJimbo

Sometime in April.


----------



## mhammond1

AZJimbo,

Why does everyone else say they can get it to work, if 4.0 isn't rolling until April?

-Michael


----------



## AZJimbo

I don't think they do.


----------



## Aiken

DHCP Leases: What NOT to do

As far as I can tell, the problem I was having was that my DSL router (Netgear RT314) was set up to start giving out DCHP leases at 192.168.0.2. I'm not sure if that was the default or if I stupidly set it up that way. Anyway, the TiVo already uses 192.168.0.2 as a temporary address when it asks for a lease, and I think the RT314's DHCP server got confused because .2 wasn't supposed to be in use yet.

I set the RT314's DHCP servert to start leasing at a higher address and, woohoo, everything worked.

(BTW special thanks to those who noted that the LinkSys USB100TX doesn't actually light up even though it's working just fine.  Saved me a lot of worry there.)


----------



## lordbah

BestBuy didn't have any of the supported adapters, but I hoped that the Linksys USB200M would be close enough. Doesn't seem to be. Powered off, plugged everything together, powered on. No lights on the adapter, and the DHCP server doesn't show anything new. If I disconnect/reconnect the adapter, the 10 light comes on. But the light never comes on after power-up or TiVo reboot, I have to disco/reconnect it afterward for that to happen. Even so, DHCP server shows nothing. Since it's a 3.2 software system, I can't read the log files.

Any ideas? Maybe the USB200M simply won't work with TiVo.

Edit: Okay, I've found another post saying USB200M won't work with 3.2 software but will with 4.0. Now I just have to figure out how to get 4.0 ...


----------



## ashu

> _Originally posted by lordbah _
> *Edit: Okay, I've found another post saying USB200M won't work with 3.2 software but will with 4.0. Now I just have to figure out how to get 4.0 ... *


You can ...
1. Wait until the 4.0 rollout catches your system by surprise one of these nights
2. Order HMO and force 4.0 to be downloaded in a hurry. My bet is you'll like it so much (especially since your'e networking your TiVo anyway) that you'll not want to return it within 30 days!


----------



## lordbah

Oh ... this magic "Upgrade Me First" button doesn't show up unless you order HMO? That would explain why I haven't been able to find it....


----------



## antalo

I finally got mine working, by dishing out $99.- to TIVO for the HMO. After a couple of hours I did make a daly call and it downloaded the 4.0 (using the phone line). After it finished installing the software, did a manual reboot. After that it was a piece of cake. Setup the networking and my Linksys WUSB11 (wireless) works like a champ. I think I will try to get my money back, because they got some 6 song, or whatever and some pictures on. Have no idea how one suppose to put own pictures on. Didn't have time to read on. 
After I dished out the $ 99.-, I read that some folks did get the USB working by making some changes in the software. It was to late for me. 
Antalo


----------



## azitnay

If you really don't want HMO, go ahead and return it, but "have no idea how one suppose to put own pictures on" isn't an excuse. There exists very easy-to-use software for this feat. I'd recommend at least trying the M&P software and TiVo Central Online as well before returning it.

Drew


----------



## mlevin

I haven't added networking to my tivo yet, but I'm very curious:

after all the setup and changing the dialing string, WHERE does it get its program guide updates from? some website? some non-HTTP-based tcp service? is this provided by tivo or is somebody grabbing the data via dialup and then making it available via the internet?

what's the url / ip address / etc. of this service?

does it still require a subscription in that case?

also, I read another post about the clocks getting out of synchronization if a real phone call is not made every so often -- is that still an issue?

thanks


----------



## porkface

The data comes from the TiVo company via TCP/IP, but I'm not sure if it's through HTTP.

My clock hasn't become out of synch in the 2 or so years since I made the switch.

People here won't help you figure out the URL or IP of the service because that's not important unless you're looking to attempt to steal guide data or build a firewall, and if you're looking to build a firewall that detailed you should be competent enough to figure out where the TiVo is looking anyway. Rest assured this method still requires a subscription.

As far as I know, it performs the same transaction with the servers as it would over the phone line, because those scripts don't get altered when you switch to using the NIC (at least this was the case back when this was handled by scripts rather than compiled code).


----------



## mlevin

cool, thanks for the info. yeah, I could just set it up and then run snoop to watch the exchange... I was just kinda curious about the protocol, data format, etc. not trying to evade the subscription fees in any way... I will *gladly* pay the subscription fees -- tivo is the greatest invention of all time. who needs the wheel, fire or sliced bread?


----------



## ghost

I'm having the same problem... did anyone determine why this isn't working on some upgrades?



> _Originally posted by vonburkleo _
> *I have been trying to get Telnet running over Ethernet on a never before hacked DTivo series 1 (a Sony SAT 60) that is running v3 software. The unit is getting a dynamic IP assigned just fine and I can use Ethernet to get tv listingsnow I want Telnet.
> 
> I adding the tnlited 23 /bin/bash login & with the joe editor and saved it to both hdc4 and hdc7. On tivo boot it doesnt work. When I pull the drive and boot it in linux to check (using Dylans boot disk), the tnlited line I added is always missing in HDC4, but is still there in HDC7. Ive done this now a dozen times and the same result.
> 
> Somehow on Tivo start up, something is erasing the tnlited 23 /bin/bash login & from HDC4.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Im going nuts! *


----------



## ghost

Ahhh... this thread may have an answer to my problem... but I haven't tried it yet.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=118979&highlight=telnet


----------



## jfunkk99

So does anyone have telnet or ftp access on their Series 2 tivo?? I have a series 2 80 hour. I tried installing it but it doesn't work. I can ping it fine but can't telnet. I was reading that it's not possible in a series 2 but there has to be a way. Thanks.

~Joe


----------



## rebthor

> _Originally posted by rebthor _
> *I have a TiVoNet card installed in my TiVo which was working fine. I went on vacation and when I came back, I found TiVo had crashed and now my TiVonet card no longer works. I removed the ethernet card and checked it in another machine - it appears to be working just fine; set to IRQ 5, Base 0x300, but when I place it back into TiVo I get nothing.
> *


OK, finally had some time to take a look at what is going on with it. In my /var/log/kernel, I am getting some strange messages. I don't know what to make of them, but they are obviously related to the problems I am having with my TivoNet card. Here is the first time network stuff is mentioned


> Look for debug board...
> Setting ipaddr to 192.168.1.84
> Setting macaddr to 0004ace30054
> SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported by device
> SIOCSIFADDR: Operation not supported by device
> eth0: unknown interface.
> Enabling local route...


Then later on, I get a different set of ethernet/card errors:


> Configuring netowork
> Loading 8390 driver
> Probing for Ethernet card
> NE*000 ethercard probe at 0x300
> 8390.c:v1.10 9/23/94 Donald Becker ([email protected])
> ne_probe(205)
> 00 40 05 9E 97 D5
> eth0: TiVoNE found at 0x300, using IRQ 29
> ne_probe(247)
> Card found
> ... more config stuff not network related ...
> eth0: Shutting down ethercard


I am running software 3.0-01-1-000. Obviously the NE2000 card is not using IRQ29, but it is at 0x300. This card shows up and works in a computer as IRQ5 and 0x300. In my var/log/messages I keep getting DHCPDISCOVER messages on eth0, which obviously fails because eth0 was shut down by the kernel.


----------



## TiVo-Thom

Forum feedback requested; I located a straight-forward procedure for enabling networking on the HDPR2/3 www.hostfreedom.com/tivo/onepage.html has anyone performed this enhancement and what were the results, I'm particularly interested in the TiVo-Web, as my ultimate remote is eventually going to be that Viewsonic wireless touchscreen display, and have web servers control my HT!


----------



## geagle

Tivo-Thom,
I recently completed the network activitation using how-to located there at hostfreedom. There were some errors in the doc, but, I did get it to work. I would like to send the corrections to the author, but there is no contact info any where. The key correction for networking is: if you choose to bypass the serial terminal setup (not recommended), the directions do not have you enabling telnet or ftp in the hackinit. Won't work very well without these lines there 

Make sure any editors you use don't put ^M's in hackinit. I found that ftp from a linux box in text mode will do this at transfer time! (od -xc /var/hack/hackinit and look for \r chars near the \n's)

Anyway, I've got the linksys USB200M adapter, but also picked up a netgear MA111 (its just so nice and small... would be really slick upgrade I think... just a tad slow for some of the thing done over this link) I'm working to compile modules for the wireless adapter. Has anyone done this??

geagle


----------



## TiVo-Thom

No slowing than the serial port!


----------



## TiVo-Thom

slower (Oops)


----------



## brian3764

Hi all. I'm totally new to TiVO but I am excited that I have it and even more excited that this community exists to help people like me out.

My question is pretty simple:

I just got my DirectTiVo today and I waited to buy my TurboNet adapter until I knew what version software I have. I have seen posts that state that after ver 3.0, the OS is more equipped to do ethernet. Will I still need to remove the drive and reprogram it with my PC? I bought the TurboNet card from 9thtee. I'm hoping to do this with minimal effort as I am not THAT familiar with Linux though I am a programmer by trade (RPG on AS/400). Can someone give me an idea as to what I should expect to have to do?

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## HerbM

After having my Turbonet working for several months it still will not pass the Phone connection test nor download.

Yes, the #, 401 is correct; it has an IP; it routes since we can use a network monitory to watch it talk to TiVo (or download pages from our web server on the public Internet), but the TiVo update server doesn't feed it new stuff.

This has to go through ISA (and nat) but we see that working and the connection to the TiVo website starts until it requests service (almost looks like an "authorization" issue but I don't what the "correct" connection should look like.)

Oh, we have a lifetime subscription too.

Connecting (Failed. Service unavailable.)

Anyone feel like making me a capture of this conversation and sending it so
that I can compare it to my capture and try to figure out the culprit?

Herb 
[email protected]


----------



## TivoMad2003

I currently have two networked Sony Tivos (2000 and 3000) and i use DHCP Turbo software...


----------



## TivoMad2003

OOPS wrong entry...dang anti-spam stuff

I currently have two networked Sony Tivos (2000 and 3000) and i use DHCP Turbo software...

Get it here:

try weird-solutions dot com for the software 


go to downloads its freeware!


----------



## BobNeub

After reading these boards for a few months I realized my TIVO had a problem...no Balls. Saturday, I ordered 2 x 120 Gig Hard Drives and all the stuff from 9th Tee to add ethernet to my TIVO. The procedure was long, about 10 hours becuase of fat fingers  . I first upgraded the Harddrives, resulting in Balls the size of Grapefruits, 278 Hours. I then proceeded with the instructions Steve put up here for the ethernet and all the cool network stuff. My TIVO is now available via the web, can telnet, ftp, the whole can of tomatoes. Need to add the video extraction stuff and the AIM stuff but it rocks!


----------



## BobNeub

I am having at least one problem that I known of, MY audio is very low.... has anyone had this problem? Is there a fix?


----------



## cdma

I have a Series 2. Just got everything to kinds work with the dongle. I am able to telnet into the box but can not get it to do a daily call. Any help


----------



## Kevin_LW

After scanning through all four pages I didn't see anything telling me if all of these tips also apply to software version 3.1.0b.


----------



## tivomanLA

To all my Tivo Bretheren:

A Call for HELP!

I have set up my serial connection and followed everything to a t. I am able to establish a connection, but the connection fails while negotiating everytime. I have a new DirecTivo with a win XP pro computer. I have a cable modem with a netgear router.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## lajohn27

I'm trying to setup TiVOWeb via PPP serial on 3.0 Philips HDR31201. 

I can't find instructions to make the PPP always on for the 3.0 software. Everything I can find on the net is for 2.0 or 2.5 or 2.5.1 but nothing for 3.0. Surely someone is doing/has done this..

I'm desparate.. 

J


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by antalo _
> *I Have no idea how one suppose to put own pictures on. Didn't have time to read on.
> *


You have to download a program from the TIVO website, install it and put some pictures or songs on it. The Tivo will access it and you can watch it on your TV. What you have on now is just some samles. It is neat. 
Antalo


----------



## Michael_M

So I have serveral questions -- is there a way to name my TIVO so that when I bring up my DHCP list from my router that I see a name --- like I would for my PC's

Also I know my router Linksys -- assigns IP addresses -- so if the power goes down its possible that my TIVO's could be assigned different IP addresses -- is there a way to create static IP's so they don't change --- but quite frankly I would just like to be able to name my TIVO it shows up in the DHCP table.

This is important since I have 3 Sony T60's all of which are on my home netowrk now -- I changed the bash prompt naming them based on their location in the house which is helpful --

thanks


----------



## TiVo-Thom

Nearly a month ago, I lost the primary drive do to file system corruption, (GSOD) so I asked if anyone could assist me in recovery of the F/S enough to save my season's comprehensive episodes that I didn't want to loose. Was told to use Maxblast to fix, Maxblast says the drives (both) are fine. DD Copy indicates unreadable records, a copy of both drives to a pair of new drives renders a machine that doesn't boot. So now it appears that I have 2 projects; 1st- I need to make a driveless HDVR2 and 2 new maxtor 160s a D-Tivo, one with those hacks a tweaks that all here regard as required for total enjoyment and flexibility LBA48, USB networking, to do things like TiVi-Web and the sort, and anything else of value that this forum embraces and I don't even know where to begin to start! The second is trying to prepare the drives that I pulled to save my shows either by direct extraction or fixing enough for play back with my other D-TiVo HDVR2. Can anyone lead me by the hand on this??


----------



## antalo

> _Originally posted by Michael_M _
> *So I have serveral questions -- is there a way to name my TIVO so that when I bring up my DHCP list from my router that I see a name --- like I would for my PC's
> 
> Also I know my router Linksys -- assigns IP addresses -- so if the power goes down its possible that my TIVO's could be assigned different IP addresses -- is there a way to create static IP's so they don't change --- but quite frankly I would just like to be able to name my TIVO it shows up in the DHCP table.
> 
> This is important since I have 3 Sony T60's all of which are on my home netowrk now -- I changed the bash prompt naming them based on their location in the house which is helpful --
> 
> thanks *


Michael_M,
You go back into the setup. "192.168.1.1" password "admin" 
and change the "assign IP address automatically" to "manuel" and I am pretty sure you have the option to give it a name.
If all fails, call Linksys and they'll help you to set it up for manuel IP.
You can give IP from 192.1681.100 to whatever 192.168.1.250 
If you do it for one, you have to do it for all.


----------



## rb_9999

I just followed the steps to get my Series 2 online with Telnet access. I am using a Netgear MA111 USB wireless device and a Netgear MR814v2 Wireless Router connected to my cable modem on the Roadrunner network. 

After completing all the steps in the networking guide, I cannot telnet to my box. I get the following error:

Connecting To 192.168.0.3...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed

Is there any way to check to see it the telnet server is running on the box? Any troubleshooting tips at all? I set my PC I am using to telnet to it as the DMZ.

Any advice appreciated. I will still keep scouring for info.

PS. The wireless stuff is and was working fine, so its not a wireless problem.


----------



## NFCTinken

This is going to be a very stupid question, but do I need to have a subscription to the tivo service in order to use the TurboNet to upgrade my listings? I had an account, but canceled it since I am broke, but I just wanted to know if I need the account or will the TurboNet be able to update without a subscription. Thanks.


----------



## Chip Moody

I thought that I had read (some time ago) that the Bash prompt was obtainable on SA series 1 Tivos without any hardware trickery. After looking through the forum today, it looks like I have no choice but to remove my hard drive in order to get the Bash prompt available?!

I already have the Turbonet board in my unit. I'm interested in getting Telnet & FTP up and running, but was REALLY hoping I could do that without having to open the box again. <sigh>

- Chip


----------



## classicsat

The Tivo will do whatever it does over the phonecall over the ethernet (except the PPV call on DirecTV TiVos), whether you are subscribed or not. You will get no guide listings if you don't subscribe (on an S1). 

Very old versions of the TiVo software allowed you to turn on serial bash with a boot parameter. Enabling bash and telnet, and adding the bins isn't that hard,


----------



## venterce

Hi,

I've installed a CacheCard but without memory (need to wait till I can afford the SDRAM). When I wire it via Cat5 directly to my LinkSys router, everything works fine, BASH, FTP, TivoWeb, Directory dialout, etc.

When I try to connect via a Belkin Wireless Ethernet Bridge (F5D7330) I can't get to the BASH prompt and the TIVO can't call out! I know that the wireless bridge workks fine - I'm soaking in it right now, err I'm using it from this PC (WinXP home) right now! It works with no problem.

The TIVO (Series One Phillips) has a fixed IP address, router address etc, not using DHCP. 

Any ideas?


----------



## miko

After following numerouis threads and configuring and reconfiguring my laptop. I found the problem. According to a thread, there needs to be 2 lines inserted in the mdhayes null modem inf. I noticed when I cut and pasted the lines, I had two (2) spaces before the "1", I deleted these spaces and set the incoming connected to grab two IP's at the end of my DHCP range, and viola!! it worked like a charm! (I had only 2 days left of program data and I was tired of taking my tivo to work and updating every week or so) I was going to purchase the turbonet card, however, I am going to get a series 2 in a couple of weeks, and I already have the USB adapter so I will be running 2 Tivos. I have had my series 1 since they started making Tivos, but I never thought to use serial PPP, I tried Vonage over the weekend, what a joke! I am happy now.

miko


----------



## looknow12

Does any of this apply to the HR10-250 High Definition Tivo for Directv?

I have version 3.1.5e.

Thanks,


----------



## badxmaru

work is much appreciated


----------



## antalo

miko said:


> , I am going to get a series 2 in a couple of weeks, and I already have the USB adapter so I will be running 2 Tivos. I have had my series 1 since they started making Tivos, but I never thought to use serial PPP, I tried Vonage over the weekend, what a joke! I am happy now
> miko


Which model are you getting ? www.tivo.com selling reffurbished 80 hr for 100.- after 100.00 rebate. Make sure you get a 540xxx model. It accepts or better said goes above 137 GB berrier per drive. All 7.1 software accepts the 54MB adapters. The 240xxx models I had to reboot, but maybe I didn't wait long enough, but the 540xxx model read it almost right away.

What are you planning with the S1 ? 
Antalo


----------



## antalo

Michael_M said:


> So I have serveral questions -- is there a way to name my TIVO so that when I bring up my DHCP list from my router that I see a name --- like I would for my PC's
> 
> Also I know my router Linksys -- assigns IP addresses -- so if the power goes down its possible that my TIVO's could be assigned different IP addresses -- is there a way to create static IP's so they don't change --- but quite frankly I would just like to be able to name my TIVO it shows up in the DHCP table.
> 
> This is important since I have 3 Sony T60's all of which are on my home netowrk now -- I changed the bash prompt naming them based on their location in the house which is helpful --
> 
> thanks


1. Got to www.tivo.com , get on your account and you can rename your Tivo.
2. You can assign a specific IP to your TIVO in your TIVO setup You don't say what models do you have. If it is a S2, you can assign specific IPs to them.

3. If you need to know the specific IP for each Tivo, in your brouser : http://192.168.1.1 and you get the router setup up. I think in the "status" window select "Local Network" and on the bottom of the page click on "DHCP Client Table". It will list all your equipment on line. I think it is better to leave the auto IP selection on. Normally they keep the IP even if it is turned off and back on. Occasionally if you turn several equipment off and on again in a different order it will pick anither IP and when the eqipment which had that IP turned back on, it wil tell you there is an IP conflict, but the router will take care of it and there is no action required. 
I hope this helps.
Antalo


----------



## ashu

antalo said:


> Which model are you getting ? www.tivo.com selling reffurbished 80 hr for 100.- after 100.00 rebate. Make sure you get a 540xxx model. It accepts or better said goes above 137 GB berrier per drive. All 7.1 software accepts the 54MB adapters. The 240xxx models I had to reboot, but maybe I didn't wait long enough, but the 540xxx model read it almost right away.
> 
> What are you planning with the S1 ?
> Antalo


With 7.1 including the LBA-48-support in the kernel, all 240s (and 140s, 264s - Toshibas - etc) will also supports large disk drives. Keep an eye on the Upgrade Fourm.


----------



## mdoates

I have a HD10-250 DirecTV PVR I have seen the information on how to set other units up to use a USB to Ethernet. Does anyone know if it works on this model. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## restart88

If I understand correctly D* may make this available later this year.

Myself, I've been looking for a cheap wired USB conector. I may go wireless later, but for now my network is totally wired.


----------



## schalliol

I know someone must have asked this, but I couldn't find it with my search. I have a S1 TiVo with lifetime and 110hrs worth of HD and an ethernet card, but it's really not useful to me if I get a new TiVo. What I want the ability to do is share files between a S2 and this S1, through HMO. I would think that someone could have the ability to install on S1 a linux app that serves the S1's content. Ideas?


----------



## bollwerk

I'm also wondering if anyone has installed Tivo Web Plus on a HighDef DirecTivo HD10-250. Steve's Noobie instructions seem well done, but are a couple years old now, so I'm not confident the instructions would be the same for my HD DirecTivo.


----------



## noobie2005

Well from My Name You Guys Could Guess I Am A Newb..
Anyways all i wanna know how to do is xfer files from my tivo/dvr to my comp.. simply put.Where would i get that info from?


----------



## TRW_1964

How do I tell which type of Tivo I have?


----------



## antalo

schalliol said:


> I know someone must have asked this, but I couldn't find it with my search. I have a S1 TiVo with lifetime and 110hrs worth of HD and an ethernet card, but it's really not useful to me if I get a new TiVo. What I want the ability to do is share files between a S2 and this S1, through HMO. I would think that someone could have the ability to install on S1 a linux app that serves the S1's content. Ideas?


The best and easiest way I know how is to connect S1 to S2 and play the S1 and setup manual record on S2. Or, sell the S1 on fleebay and get a new one. Buy from Tivo.com stand alone unit only. If I recall, the DirecTV version you can only record from Directv. It used to be that way anyway.
Good luck,
antalo


----------



## antalo

TRW_1964 said:


> How do I tell which type of Tivo I have?


The first 3 digits of the Service # or the faceplate should tell you if you know your way around, but than you would not ask this question. Tivo.com should tell you or call TIVO. You could Google or Yahoo, or post you service # here.
antalo


----------



## nakedeye

i need post count up so i can get help! lol wont let me post links..


----------



## STTF

antalo said:


> Which model are you getting ? www.tivo.com selling reffurbished 80 hr for 100.- after 100.00 rebate. Make sure you get a 540xxx model. It accepts or better said goes above 137 GB berrier per drive. All 7.1 software accepts the 54MB adapters. The 240xxx models I had to reboot, but maybe I didn't wait long enough, but the 540xxx model read it almost right away.
> 
> What are you planning with the S1 ?
> Antalo


I've had good luck with mine.


----------



## Crispy321

Hello, 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have searched (and continue to do so) the forums for info and found a lot of similar stuff but it doesn't seem to be exactly the same.

I have a Sony Series 1 with a bum modem. I have successfully installed the tivonet card and wireless bridge and all was okay until I had to physically move the machine. I connected it to a cable box and attempted to adjust the setting from antenna to cable box and ended up in the "guided set-up" screen. I can't back out of it and the unit can't make the initial call because now I can't get the Tivo to connect to my network. The network recognizes the bridge adapter but not the tivo? I'm not sure what my next steps would be.

Does anyone know if the machine will allow me to connect via network from this screen if all is working right or am I stuck in a pitfall and have to redo everything? Is this something that an image would fix? if so does anyone have a copy that they could send, along with some guidance if possible. please... 

Sorry for the long post,
Thanks
Crispy321


----------



## powell

I recently purchased a modified series 1 tivo sony svr-2000 with a turbonet ethernet card. I have a linksys router supplying my wireless network and I need to know how to connect to this network, can I use a linksys bridge or do I need something different? Thanks for any help.


----------



## tom gates

2) Is there any way to override its internal Channel
Frequency Table with our own pre-defined channel
frequency table?


Please let us know, if it is technical feasible to
archive these technical goals, so we could have the
further discussions, in terms of both technical side
and financial side.


----------

